# Eye Glasses while Hunting



## DAWGFANinTN (Jul 23, 2007)

I absolutely hate contacts and can't find any that suite me because of dryness and stigmatisms.  

Are there any secrets for helping glasses not to fog up?


----------



## truittsosebee (Jul 23, 2007)

I just had Lasik surgery on Friday and it is absolutely the best thing I've done.  Shot a 3-d shoot on Sunday and couldn't believe how much clearer everything was, even than with contacts!


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Try some of the anti-fog products now and try to find one that works for you.  I too wear glasses and hate'em.  They fog up in the hot humid air, get smudged, scratched, etc.  They are a curse.

I have and sometimes do wear contacts when deer hunting.  That is a great improvement over glasses but I can't wear the contacts for very long before they begin to dry out, are uncomfortable, hurt, etc.  Using the wetting drops helps but not much.

There are some new contacts out now that may be more comfortable.  I haven't tried them but probably should.

Surgery is a good option but it is expensive and they cannot and will not guarantee you success.  I have 20/20 with my glasses and expected that or better after the surgery but they said they could not gaurantee that.  I felt the risk of possibly loosing some of my vision quality was not worth the high cost.

Dave1


----------



## duckbill (Jul 24, 2007)

Davexx1 said:


> Try some of the anti-fog products now and try to find one that works for you.  I too wear glasses and hate'em.  They fog up in the hot humid air, get smudged, scratched, etc.  They are a curse.



I'm in the same boat.  I absolutely hate it.  Especially down here during bow season with the humidity so bad.  I haven't found anything that works, yet.  I have heard that there is a product that divers use on their masks.  I may look into that stuff.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 24, 2007)

> Are there any secrets for helping glasses not to fog up?




I never found any.  

I was told for years that I couldn't wear contacts.  Then they came out with the soft disposable ones, and I can wear them no problem.  The contacts come in different degrees of "wetness" and you can get some that are 95% water.

It takes about 2 weeks to get used to them, but I'd never go back to glasses.


----------



## Berryhill (Jul 25, 2007)

_I concur with Truit. Lasik is the best thing I’ve done for my eyes.  How odd it was for me to wake up in the morning after and actually see the numbers on my alarm clock for the first time since I was a child. However, there are individuals who do not make good candidates for Lasik (or Lasek).  While deciding on whether or not to have it done, I could not find a single person who had the procedure and regretted it. Yes, it seems like a lot of money, but knowing what I know now... I would have paid double for it.

You should at least investigate the laser surgery DawgFan. If you have specific questions PM me and I’ll be glad to answer them._


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 25, 2007)

I've heard that rubbing shaving cream over your glasses and then washing off the lather will prevent fogging. Haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jul 25, 2007)

*What scuba divers use....*



duckbill said:


> I'm in the same boat.  I absolutely hate it.  Especially down here during bow season with the humidity so bad.  I haven't found anything that works, yet.  I have heard that there is a product that divers use on their masks.  I may look into that stuff.




I use to scuba dive a lot out in Los Angeles, CA when 18-22 yrs old.  What they taught us do to keep our mask from fogging up when diving was use 'spit'.  'Spit' in the mask, use your fingers to coat the inside lens well, then rinse 'lightly' with water.... left a 'film' on the lens and they wouldn't fog up. It's real 'cheap' cause it's 'free', providing you can work up enough to do the job.


----------



## stev (Jul 25, 2007)

Im glad i dont have to wear them any more.15/15 sight now with prk lasiks


----------



## Hardwood man (Jul 26, 2007)

I,m with 25-06. Wore glasses for years and got tired of the fogging up and sliding off my ears and such and slung them things across the lake one morning. Went and got some contacts the next week and have been wearing them every since. About 5 years now. I never found anything to keep the glasses from fogging up either.


----------



## whchunter (Jul 26, 2007)

*fogN*

I have had some luck with Nikon fogging cloths which I found at my local sporting goods store. I also have another product which comes in a small plastic bottle. It's a pink liquid which is somewhat thick and once rubbed in you polish off. To me it's the best. I had used before and couldn't find it for a long time but last year at the Buckarama (I believe that was the place) I found some more and got a card from the seller.  I'll try to find and post info for you.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Jul 27, 2007)

Small lenses with lots of space for air movement fog less. Lots of coatings work well, even toothpaste, but I've never seen anything that worked 100%.

I have astigmatism like you wouldn't believe so I have to use hard RPG contacts. It was pure ____ when I started using them, but I eventually got used to it. You eyelids will become less sensitive like your fingers get used to playing guitar. 
The increase in field of vision is worth the trouble, especially for hunting. My vision is slightly better with glasses, but I can see much much more with contacts due to the fact that I don't have to directly face something to look at it. 

I kill more deer and turkeys than I ever did wearing glasses. I believe the change is due to the fact that I can see more of the area I'm watching.
Also, the eye doctor told me that you have to get your glasses perfectly aligned with your scope to get the full benefit of using it. It happens more naturally with contacts.

I would not recommend starting with contacts in the spring. You want to be completely used to them by them time the pollen gets thick.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 1, 2007)

The guy who runs this company just put a free sample offer out on AT today.  I emailed him and have some on the way to me now.  If y'all are interested, check the link and email him for a sample.  Look for the post by "themenz".  I've been looking for something to get rid of the fog problem for years.  Hopefully this is it!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=532470


----------



## BOHUNTER (Sep 16, 2007)

FOG TECH!

Send me you r address Ill send ya a couple packs...Ill GUARANTEE them to work! Best ever....They are out of California, Gene Menzies of Motosolutions.com

Packets or bottles...

I have terrible astigmatism in my right eye....I wear thick glasses for hunting, you know thicker the worse they are...Email Gene or send me ya addy, he just sent me a box of them for handing out. Ill pay the 40 cents to you!

here is a pic!






STEVE
steveholloway@bellsouth.net


----------



## whchunter (Sep 16, 2007)

*Fog Tech*

Fog Tech works............I recently got a free sample and am going to buy some. The only bad thing is if the humidity is real high it won't fog but will turn to water on your glasses which will still be a pain and limit or kill your vision. Clean the water off and you've probably just washed off the chemival.

As to lasik surgery I was told some Optomogists will not perform the lasik surgery till after catarak surgery since the prior lasik surgery makes it difficult (many ops) to correct the cataraks when they finally occur. They can do both at the same time.


----------



## whchunter (Sep 16, 2007)

*Fog Tech*

Fog Tech works............I recently got a free sample and am going to buy some. The only bad thing is if the humidity is real high it won't fog but will turn to water on your glasses which will still be a pain and limit or kill your vision. Clean the water off and you've probably just washed off the chemival.

As to lasik surgery I was told some Optomogists will not perform the lasik surgery till after catarak surgery since the prior lasik surgery makes it difficult (many ops) to correct the cataraks when they finally occur. They can do both at the same time.


----------



## BOHUNTER (Sep 17, 2007)

Youll be suprised how long it stays on...It just dont wash off first rain! STEVE


----------



## whchunter (Sep 18, 2007)

BOHUNTER said:


> Youll be suprised how long it stays on...It just dont wash off first rain! STEVE



I got Fogtech now all I need is little tiny wipers to keep the water off.


----------

